

Show HN: Filld – Gas delivered to your car, on demand - elsewhen
http://filld.co/

======
commentzorro
Holy crap, we've come to a startup so specific it can only exist in Silicon
Valley an the like.

Average fillup: 20 gallons. $7.00 / 20 = 35 cents. Difference between regional
gas stations: 30 cents. So .35 + .15 = .50 per gallon.

Local news here reports when gas goes up 10 cents a gallon. Here's a startup
that has looked at the market and said .50 cents a gallon per tank isn't so
bad. People will want that to avoid stopping at a gas station. Not around here
anyway.

------
dewey
I don't know about America but here in Europe most gas caps are locked with
either a key or a mechanism where it's only possible to open if the front door
on the side of the vehicle where the gas cap is located is opened. How are you
dealing with that?

~~~
cleverjake
from their FAQ...

> For vehicles that require the driver to disengage the gas cap, we ask that
> you leave your gas cap slightly ajar to allow us in.

> Leaving my gas cap open? Is that safe?

> Yes, open caps are not noticeable. If you are concerned, you can request our
> driver ping you when they are being dispatched to your vehicle and you can
> open it just before your car is Filld.

------
alialkhatib
This seems like it would make more sense for Filld and consumers on a
recurring delivery model.

